

Network Monitor, now in Firefox Developer Tools - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/06/network-monitor-now-in-firefox-beta/

======
blueveek
Worth mentioning that Firefox Nightly has a few nifty improvements, and in a
few days, the ability to replay and edit requests.

